# Le Petit Prince for 6.5 Inch Wrist? (Pics)



## powerband

I've seen pics of others' wrists, but here's the XVIII LPP on mine. I stopped by my AD and fell in love with it. Will the size be OK?




























I know-I should have pulled my sleeves up, but here we are! Please let me know-thanks! I may add this little guy to the rotation.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TechGuyJ

Looks great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

Thanks, TGJ. I know the nature of a pilot watch is that it’s bigger than the average wristwatch, historically for function but these days for the spirit of its original design, a carry-over of past DNA to modern existence. Perhaps that’s one of its many attractions to owners.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TechGuyJ

powerband said:


> Thanks, TGJ. I know the nature of a pilot watch is that it's bigger than the average wristwatch, historically for function but these days for the spirit of its original design, a carry-over of past DNA to modern existence. Perhaps that's one of its many attractions to owners.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree, but I think a 40mm watch on a 6.5" wrist works just fine. It doesn't look oversized at all to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archiesdad

Looks fine to me too.


----------



## powerband

Well, I’m going to pull the trigger. It’s good to hear a couple of positive responses, but I was 99.7% there already. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TechGuyJ

powerband said:


> Well, I'm going to pull the trigger. It's good to hear a couple of positive responses, but I was 99.7% there already.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just so you know, we demand pictures! Congrats!

Jason

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

TechGuyJ said:


> Just so you know, we demand pictures! Congrats!
> 
> Jason
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hadn't realized, but I'll happily comply! (It's like joining the mafia.)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LodeRunner

The lighting in those shots doesn’t bring out the brilliant blue color of the LPP. I’ve owned several IWC Pilots but the Mark 18 has the nicest and cleanest dial design.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TechGuyJ

Mark.W said:


> The lighting in those shots doesn't bring out the brilliant blue color of the LPP. I've owned several IWC Pilots but the Mark 18 has the nicest and cleanest dial design.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I would agree. I looked at several current and older models of the Pilot (to include chrono and Big Pilot, which was too big for me), but the clean look of the simple 3 hander with date, the brilliance of the sunburst blue dial on the LPP version and then the brushed and polished links in the bracelet... is just perfect.

I need to go wind it just to hold it... hang on, I'll be back in a few... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

Mark.W said:


> The lighting in those shots doesn't bring out the brilliant blue color of the LPP. I've owned several IWC Pilots but the Mark 18 has the nicest and cleanest dial design.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


You're absolutely right. The blue dial of the LPP is utterly brilliant in the metal, but without being the least bit gaudy... a perfect balance of splash and seriousness, a modern-man's tool watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastfras

powerband said:


> Well, I'm going to pull the trigger. It's good to hear a couple of positive responses, but I was 99.7% there already.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good choice PB, wear it in the best of health.


----------



## powerband

fastfras said:


> Good choice PB, wear it in the best of health.


Thank you, my friend.

Pics to follow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917

Looks good!


----------



## karmatp

I think it looks great on your wrist. Have you seen the 36MM pilots, they are pretty sharp as well. They make me wish I could wear a 36mm watch.


----------



## TechGuyJ

karmatp said:


> I think it looks great on your wrist. Have you seen the 36MM pilots, they are pretty sharp as well. They make me wish I could wear a 36mm watch.


Funny enough my wife has been talking about those lately. She typically wears 28-32mm watches, but since I got my 40mm LPP, she has been saying things like "Pilot watches are supposed to be bigger, right?!" (I guess she was listening to me drone on about watches for all those years...)

Jason

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

karmatp said:


> Have you seen the 36MM pilots, they are pretty sharp as well. They make me wish I could wear a 36mm watch.


The 36mm caught my eyes when it first released-gorgeous! But the first time I was ever conscious of an IWC was when I saw a picture of its pilot watch which bore the moniker "Mark..." Therefore, I will happily suffer the increased size (and price) for the Mark XVIII. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

I was considering the LPP on the well-built bracelet-but I would've had to convince myself (like I've done with past watch purchases) that I'd wear this watch on the bracelet, believing, as I always do, that I'd save money in the long run, even though the bracelets of all previous watches had previously lived their entire lives in the watch boxes while I bought straps to wear-which ultimately meant that I spent more money while believing I would save money. Never worked out, ha!

So I got the XVIII Le Petit Prince on the Santoni strap, which looks like a phenotypical extension of a pilot watch as gorgeous as this.





































And, although I initiated this thread on the concern that the size of the XVIII might be too much for my 6.5-inch wrist, the watch actually looks proper when I strapped it on. It's thin and compact, yet prominent. The longer L2L retains the traditional pilot-watch essence, even though its diameter sits at only 40mm.



















I certainly made the right move for myself. After over two decades of noticing the IWC Mark models, one is finally on my wrist at home.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TechGuyJ

Fantastic choice! The brown leather strap is just awesome with that blue dial!

Mine says hi!










Jason

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

TechGuyJ said:


> Fantastic choice! The brown leather strap is just awesome with that blue dial!
> 
> Mine says hi!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jason
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man, that blue on the bracelet is gorgeous. I wish I were a bracelet guy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TechGuyJ

powerband said:


> Man, that blue on the bracelet is gorgeous. I wish I were a bracelet guy!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! The great thing is this watch works on all kinds of straps! I have brown leather, black leather, and about 5 NATOs that all work great with the blue dial! Thats half the fun!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonsix33

i think its close enough to perfect that if you love it, then go for it and don't worry about any slight size issues


----------



## powerband

To let those with moderate wrist size know what the XVIII looks like on a 6.5-inch (really 6.3) wrist looks like:





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TechGuyJ

powerband said:


> To let those with moderate wrist size know what the XVIII looks like on a 6.5-inch (really 6.3) wrist looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's what you call a win buddy! Love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikkolopez

Looks to me that's hitting the sky right there. Congrats. 

Sent from my G3116 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

The consummate daily wear Pilot watch IMO. Let’s see if my tastes change when the time comes that I have assembled the dollars required to obtain one. Enjoy yours, it suits you.


----------



## londonflash

Thanks for this thread - my wrists are a little smaller than yours and this is a watch that's been on my considering list for quite some time.


----------



## Keaman

powerband said:


> ..I wish I were a bracelet guy!...


I _am_ a bracelet guy, and I have the Mark 16 Classic and Spitfire both on bracelet.

Jason - how do you find the quick adjustment system on the 18 bracelet? It's one thing I'd really love on my 16's.

OP - Huge congrats, the LPP looks awesome on you! I'm definitely picking one up when I get a chance (I even have the genuine Santoni strap and IWC clasp in the drawer as backup for when I eventually get one. Picked it up off the bay for a steal).


----------



## TechGuyJ

Keaman said:


> I _am_ a bracelet guy, and I have the Mark 16 Classic and Spitfire both on bracelet.
> 
> Jason - how do you find the quick adjustment system on the 18 bracelet? It's one thing I'd really love on my 16's.
> 
> OP - Huge congrats, the LPP looks awesome on you! I'm definitely picking one up when I get a chance (I even have the genuine Santoni strap and IWC clasp in the drawer as backup for when I eventually get one. Picked it up off the bay for a steal).


The micro-adjustment on the bracelet is great, you simply press the IWC logo on the clasp and then slide the bracelet in or out of the clasp to adjust it. Simple, easy, and very effective.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

Keaman said:


> I _am_ a bracelet guy, and I have the Mark 16 Classic and Spitfire both on bracelet.
> 
> Jason - how do you find the quick adjustment system on the 18 bracelet? It's one thing I'd really love on my 16's.
> 
> OP - Huge congrats, the LPP looks awesome on you! I'm definitely picking one up when I get a chance (I even have the genuine Santoni strap and IWC clasp in the drawer as backup for when I eventually get one. Picked it up off the bay for a steal).


Well, I'll be honest-having read a little about the comfort of the IWC bracelet, I'm giving it some thoughts.

In any case: thanks, I am enjoying the LPP a lot and it feels perfectly comfortable on the wrist. I even picked up a genuine IWC Deployant Clasp and will install it on either the original Santoni strap or a custom pilot strap that's currently being made. Meanwhile I love the feel, look and function of the close-loop RIOS 1931 Aviation leather strap; it's comfortably soft and pliable like any quality leather strap yet offers the security of a bracelet while putting on or taking off the watch.



















"Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day."


----------



## manofrolex

looks great. enjoy your new acquisition.


----------



## ngtung.le

powerband said:


> I was considering the LPP on the well-built bracelet-but I would've had to convince myself (like I've done with past watch purchases) that I'd wear this watch on the bracelet, believing, as I always do, that I'd save money in the long run, even though the bracelets of all previous watches had previously lived their entire lives in the watch boxes while I bought straps to wear-which ultimately meant that I spent more money while believing I would save money. Never worked out, ha!
> 
> So I got the XVIII Le Petit Prince on the Santoni strap, which looks like a phenotypical extension of a pilot watch as gorgeous as this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, although I initiated this thread on the concern that the size of the XVIII might be too much for my 6.5-inch wrist, the watch actually looks proper when I strapped it on. It's thin and compact, yet prominent. The longer L2L retains the traditional pilot-watch essence, even though its diameter sits at only 40mm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly made the right move for myself. After over two decades of noticing the IWC Mark models, one is finally on my wrist at home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is it 50 or under 50mm lug-to-lug may I ask?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oasis100

For a 40mm watch, it looks big. I wear a 42mm for daily use. 
Looks great though. 

Did you see a heritage version?


----------



## chippyboy

It doesn't look bad at all!

I rotate a 40 and42 all the time which IMO works for my smaller wrists as well.

Best,
Chris


----------



## Vicious49

powerband said:


> Well, I'll be honest-having read a little about the comfort of the IWC bracelet, I'm giving it some thoughts.
> 
> In any case: thanks, I am enjoying the LPP a lot and it feels perfectly comfortable on the wrist. I even picked up a genuine IWC Deployant Clasp and will install it on either the original Santoni strap or a custom pilot strap that's currently being made. Meanwhile I love the feel, look and function of the close-loop RIOS 1931 Aviation leather strap; it's comfortably soft and pliable like any quality leather strap yet offers the security of a bracelet while putting on or taking off the watch.
> 
> "Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day."


I have 6.5" wrists and it looks fine although the lug to lug length is right on the edge of being too big.

I had picked up an IWC deployant as well but it's just sitting in my drawer now. It will fit the Santoni strap but it doesn't get positioned properly due to the length of the strap not being designed for a deployant. As such, it sits more towards the side of my wrist than centered towards the bottom so it doesn't feel comfortable. I wish IWC would make a santoni strap in 20mm that we could use with a deployant.


----------



## powerband

Viscious49, I have the same fitment discrepancy between the original Santoni strap and the OEM Deployant, so I had a custom-made strap that should arrive any day, made to fit with the IWC deployant. It is made by a member on WUS from Europe (a great fellow to deal with and a very skilled leather crafter). I have another strap made by him previously that happens to be 20mm, and I can tell you it has serious quality, on the level of the Santoni. Until the actual strap made specifically for the LPP arrives, I have his previously made strap on the watch. His straps are at a fraction of the price, and reasonably priced in USD as compared to other custom straps.























































I will have a full review of the straps made by this craftsman in the future, but if you're interested in his work, here's some info from his sales ad on WUS:

https://www.watchuseek.com/43932623-post.html#/topics/4518023?page=1

It's truly awesome work and, having purchased dozens of high-end custom-made Watch straps, I can highly recommend his product.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TechGuyJ

powerband said:


> Viscious49, I have the same fitment discrepancy between the original Santoni strap and the OEM Deployant, so I had a custom-made strap that should arrive any day, made to fit with the IWC deployant. It is made by a member on WUS from Europe (a great fellow to deal with and a very skilled leather crafter). I have another strap made by him previously that happens to be 20mm, and I can tell you it has serious quality, on the level of the Santoni. Until the actual strap made specifically for the LPP arrives, I have his previously made strap on the watch. His straps are at a fraction of the price, and reasonably priced in USD as compared to other custom straps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will have a full review of the straps made by this craftsman in the future.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking forward to pics and a review!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boomguy57

I think the old adage is: “if you have to ask...”

If it feels good to you and is similarly sized to other watches you wear, go for it. It honestly looks a bit big for what I would personally find comfortable over time, so I’d sleep on it. There’s nothing worse than falling in love with a watch, buying it (especially buying new), and then finding over time that you just won’t wear it due to size, regardless of how beautiful it is. I had the same situation with my Seiko MM300; I love it and it’s gorgeous, but after a few months it was relegated to the box as it is simply too big, no matter how much I wanted to wear it every day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

Thanks, boomguy. I find the LPP absolutely comfortable and incredibly attractive on the wrist. I love it exponentially more than the half dozen (or more) Datejusts I've owned. (I also had the MM300 and that got flipped within the first week.) The IWC XVIII is the perfect everyday sport watch that can in many occasions assume the role of a dress watch, for me easily taking the place of the Datejust while refreshingly liberated from the infamous crown logo and date-bubble.


----------



## Vicious49

I currently have mine on a Colareb strap and think it looks better than the Santoni. It cost about $60 but feels more comfortable than the Santoni too since it's not as stiff. If I ever decide to change, I might look in to the seller you recommended.


----------



## Mkart31

I don’t think that it looks too big though. But you need to have bigger than average size wrist to make a perfect fit.


----------



## MarkieB

Perfect fit, need to see strap each side (all promo photos show strap). My mantra *"If you can't see strap, then it looks real crap"*


----------



## boomguy57

powerband said:


> Thanks, boomguy. I find the LPP absolutely comfortable and incredibly attractive on the wrist. I love it exponentially more than the half dozen (or more) Datejusts I've owned. (I also had the MM300 and that got flipped within the first week.) The IWC XVIII is the perfect everyday sport watch that can in many occasions assume the role of a dress watch, for me easily taking the place of the Datejust while refreshingly liberated from the infamous crown logo and date-bubble.


If it works for you, then do it! I was by no means trying to dissuade you. As a fellow small-twisted fellow I sympathize.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taifighter

People worry too much about the size, it looks fine from more than 2 feet away.


----------

